# 95 altima break and battery lights



## suggy (Jan 20, 2005)

Help!...Driving home today the break and battery lights suddenly came on. I was able to drive home safely, but both lights still come on.

The dash lights seemed a little dim, but otherwise there were no other problems.

Anyone know what this could be?

Thanks


----------



## ssaemployee777 (Jan 8, 2006)

suggy said:


> Help!...Driving home today the break and battery lights suddenly came on. I was able to drive home safely, but both lights still come on.
> 
> The dash lights seemed a little dim, but otherwise there were no other problems.
> 
> ...


You probably have either a bad alternator or bad battery that is not charging. Take it to a local Autozone or any other parts place. They can check the voltage from the alternator. It should be around between 14.2 volts. The battery voltage should be around 12.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Change your alternator... :thumbup:


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Check you alternator, battery, and cables


----------

